# A Law Society in Spain?



## mikeinmalaga (May 17, 2010)

The Law Society represents solicitors in England and Wales. From negotiating with and lobbying the profession's regulators, government and others, to offering training and advice, we're here to help, protect and promote solicitors across England and Wales.
(unquote)

I have heard of some pretty terrible behaviour about abogados in Spain - who hasn't? Lost files, backhanders, falsified accounts, no receipts etc

The question is - does Spain have an equivalent of the Law Society?
as you may know most of the legal firms that are 'shopped' in Englad are reported by other legal firms. 
That doesn't sound like the Spain I know.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mikeinmalaga said:


> The question is - does Spain have an equivalent of the Law Society?
> .


Yes
CONSEJO GENERAL DE LA ABOGACÍA ESPAÑOLA


----------

